# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Id De 2 Carangueijos

## Miguel Pereira

Boa noite,
Alguém pode identificar estes 2 clandestinos (vindos na RV). Não os queria matar mas sem sump e não querendo arriscar e deixar no aquário... Na nossa costa não sobrevivem pois não?
Bom 2008 e obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva
O de cima é um caranguejo porcelana e é perfeitamente inofensivo (alimenta-se basicamente com o qu econsegue filtrar usando os sues apêndices modificados (uma espécie de leques no 3º par de maxilipedes))

O de baixo, nõa consigo ver bem... Tenta tirar uma foto da pinça para ter uma idiea do seu regime alimentar (se for toda serrilhada como as pinças das navalheiras da nossa costa não é reef-dafe)

Nunca se devem libertar organismos exóticos (como os tropicais) na nossa costa, pois existe sempre a hipótese de se tornarem espécies invasoras e eventualmente pragas... O melhor mesmo é manter na sump ou sacrificar...

Cumps

----------

